# Lets have a give away!



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was going through my stuff for a trip in July, I discovered I have just too many reels, so, all you aspiring shark fishermen listen up!
I have a daiwa 900H (basicaly a 9/0 with an aluminum frame), its got a kol-kar handle upgrade and 6 washer drag upgrade from Alan Tani (makes about 30# of drag), its been fished maybe twice since I bought it, its spooled with 600 yards of [email protected] JB hollow with a topshot of 200 yards of bullbuster 100# mono, reel looks rough but is in excellent mechanical condition, now all ya gotta do is tell me why you deserve it, I'll let the members here vote on who gets it. all you pay is shipping, have at it
js


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

This is really cool of you js. Hopefully it goes to someone who will put it to good use.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well Mr Hill Billy, How Superior of you! 

So your going to be like an English teacher grading essays. The essay that touches your little "country bumpkin" heart will be the winner. Have I got that about covered? 

I mean who wouldn't want to get down on their knees and beg you for a used out dated reel. With the hopes that they can sit on the beach when they find a rod at the Goodwill store to go with it, and land JAWS' cousin..... 

No I have no use for the reel, but it's going to be fun reading the responses....

I give stuff away all the time ... usually to a deserving kid who loves to fish but doesn't have the means. Because that what the older guys did for me as I was coming up.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice idea!!

Best of luck with that reel to the winner.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well to be honest I'd like to give it to my stepdad. All of his belongings were destroyed when the house burned down a couple weeks ago. See thread i started in the Lounge. Nothing left but a hole in the ground. 
All his guns and hunting equipment are gone. All his fishing gear is gone. 
The real kick in the ass is that his father passed away two days after the house burned.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I stand Corrected! Forgive me. 

Since they both reside in WVA. If anyone deserves it is 350s step dad. The cat lost everything! I hate when "bad things happen to good people."


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Can you imagine that you get a call when your hundreds of miles from home, at your Fathers side knowing that his time is short that your home is Gone and all you have was what you packed in a suitcase. There's things that can't be replaced, Gone.

I can't think of a more deserving recipient than 350s stepdad,


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

350s Stepdad gets my vote


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Turd Ferguson said:


> 350s Stepdad gets my vote


Same here


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Step dad


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the post I planned to put up, mainly because 2na acts like he does
"Since Tuna with his infinite wisdom generously pointed out that this outdated reel, that retailed for 169.00 bucks last year in all tackles catalog, with a 6 washer alan tani drag upgrade, a new setplate, a Kol-Kar handle upgrade, and 75 bucs worth of 130 JBH braid ( that may have been fished 0nce) is not worth giving away, maybe the thread should be closed/deleted (thanks tuna for the info).

I have given away 3 reels and 2 rods in the past, mainly to kids and new anglers who would like to experience the pull of a big fish"

was going to state this is my first and last attempt to do it here but I see a glimmer of hope, 350 your in the running, that's as good a reason as any to want it, kudo's to you for your unselfishness.
js


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

It's not exactly a "give-away", (said, "free"), if charging for shipping.......just send the thing to 350 and be done with it....sheesh.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

BigWillJ said:


> It's not exactly a "give-away", (said, "free"), if charging for shipping.......just send the thing to 350 and be done with it....sheesh.


where was "free" mentioned?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

js1172 said:


> where was "free" mentioned?


Definition of giveaway:

1). something given away free.

2). the act of giving something away free.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok if the winner knocks on my door I will hand it to them, ever order free stuff off the internet?
js
it gets old reading you bitch on your buddy's behalf


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

js1172 said:


> ok if the winner knocks on my door I will hand it to them, *ever order free stuff off the internet*
> js
> it gets old reading you bitch on your buddy's behalf


All the time. Shipping is usually free.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Another vote for 350's stepdad


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

BigWillJ said:


> All the time. Shipping is usually free.


no its not, but wouldn't be a big deal, but I come on here with an offer of a reel valued of at least 200 dollars and a few of the regulars start your regular shit, I'll send the damn reel to 350 I'll pay the shipping, wtf are you gonna do for the site? bitch at the next guy who tries to increase traffic, this could be an awesome site but there are 1/2 dozen users who constantly harass, intimidate, and genuinely make coming here a pain in the ass, what happened to rule #2, don't be a jerk?
js


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll pay the shipping. Send me the bill PM


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Chill out guys. JS made it clear in his post that his only stipulation was the winner pay shipping. Whats wrong with that? Nothing! 
JS, i appreciate what you are trying to do, man. Its good of you to offer such a thing. Go ahead and find a new guy or a kid to give that reel to.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

pm me the shipping addy 350, I'm good, just a bit frustrated seems like some are disqualified from the rules or even being human, I'm just trying to be a nice guy, which I am but total assholes kinda get to me, tell your stepdad I send my best, and if he needs anything letme know, falling waters ain't that far away
js


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

js1172 said:


> no its not, but wouldn't be a big deal, but I come on here with an offer of a reel valued of at least 200 dollars and a few of the regulars start your regular shit, I'll send the damn reel to 350 I'll pay the shipping, wtf are you gonna do for the site? bitch at the next guy who tries to increase traffic, this could be an awesome site but there are 1/2 dozen users who constantly harass, intimidate, and genuinely make coming here a pain in the ass, what happened to rule #2, don't be a jerk?
> js


I'm honored that you're trying to drag me into, or use me, for your short fused hammering on here, though I really don't know what your jibber-jabber is all about. Don't have to defend myself. Wasn't bitching on anyone's behalf. Don't have any buddies on here. Your diatribe of misguided BS speaks for itself. Have a nice day. You win. Though a longer fuse might make things easier for you in the future.

Your offer of that reel will be appreciated by anyone who can use it. Kudos for doing that.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

PM sent to JS. Thank you buddy!!
No further discussion needed in this thread.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

man! all I wanted to do was give a reel to someone that wanted/needed it, you didn't hafta respond but ya did, why? those who didn't have any interest in it bitched the most! may I ask why?
js


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

js1172 your a stand up guy, Thank you


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

mods please close the thread
js


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

js1172 said:


> man! all I wanted to do was give a reel to someone that wanted/needed it, you didn't hafta respond but ya did, why? those who didn't have any interest in it bitched the most! may I ask why?
> js


You're talking to me, right?
Damn man. BS that I didn't have to respond. YOU said we could vote on it. My first reply was nothing more than a vote for 350 to have it for his stepdad, free and clear, and deserving of such. Nothing more to it than that, and you go ape over it?? Guess I need to try harder to not appeal to that much oversensitivity.
You did good otherwise. 'nuff said.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

js1172 is trying to be a stand up guy .... We need to let him do his thing... Please back up and let him...thanks


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey JS, don't let some of these asshats ruin a good thing your trying to do.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

How something like this can happen to a thread like this. . . nevermind.


----------

